# First plow of the year



## rivernet (Oct 25, 2004)

Actually first plow of my life. Bought a 92 Wrangler with a 6'8" snoway in September. We had 3 or so inches here today in the High Peaks region of the Adirondacks. It was a good first experience. I am looking forward to a real snowfall. Winter is here.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Welcome to Plowsite!!!
Glad to hear you are getting snow, yes winter is hear. Sounds like a nice set up you have on your hands. Is the snow going to sick around for you or is it alredy melting?


----------



## rivernet (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome. Looks like the snow will stay till Sunday. The mountain tops will be covered for the year.


----------



## Guy (Sep 13, 2004)

i'm a 1st time plower too, rivernet. I hope you find the info and friends I have.


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

Welcome Rivernet. I'm also a Jeep guy (see my signature) and I grew up in the Adirondacks... Inlet, NY to be precise. I spent one winter in Lake Placid working for the US Bobsled Federation. I loved it there. I have fond memories of hanging out in the bar of The Lake Placid Inn (I think that was the name). The big place right on the main street. The bar was called "The Loon (something or other)". Ahh, good times.

Jeff Pierce


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Welcome to the site Rivernet sounds like a nice setup you have.

Guy, Looks like you have a setup like mine  .


----------



## rivernet (Oct 25, 2004)

Guy, Crumm and tvpierce thanks. Tvpierce I think you are talking about the Laughing Loon Cafe at the former Hotel Marcy it is now called the Northwoods Inn. US Bobsled Federation is still here.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

how do you like the sno-way? It sounds like I have the same one you have.


----------

